# My Valentines soaps.



## Equestrian (Jan 23, 2014)

Thought I would share these. Had to remind my hubby that even though the soaping area smells liked bake goods they aren't for eating lol


----------



## Equestrian (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't know why the bottom ones are sideways though!


----------



## savonierre (Jan 23, 2014)

They do look good enough to eat!!!


----------



## Equestrian (Jan 23, 2014)

Aww thanks! Hoping to post some of nthe actually creative ones that I am finishing up


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm very impressed. They're all stunningly realistic!


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 25, 2014)

These are gorgeous! 

If it is not too much to ask, may I ask how did you color it so brown and chocolaty?


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Jan 26, 2014)

They absolutely look edible:-o


----------



## Equestrian (Jan 26, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> These are gorgeous!
> 
> If it is not too much to ask, may I ask how did you color it so brown and chocolaty?


Thank you! 

I used cocoa powder for the dark chocolate ones, didn't mix all the little clumps out so it looked like it was speckled.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Equestrian (Jan 27, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Thank you!



Welcome


----------



## rizzo1267 (Jan 27, 2014)

They really look go enough to eat.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 13, 2014)

Those are too cute!


----------

